# Took My Six Year Old Girl Shooting



## The Hate Ape (Feb 22, 2017)

She hated the .22, and took a run walk crawl approach to shooting pistols.

By the end of the day she was shooting pairs on the Smith & Wesson 9mm (and my Glock 43) and squeezed off a round of .357 Magnum.

That's one way to spend child visitation I suppose....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 22, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Gunz (Feb 22, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> She hated the .22...



That's a bit unusual for a kid...She's going straight for the heavy hitters.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 22, 2017)

I love when kids learn at an early age that weapons aren't supposed to be feared but respected. 

Sounds like a fun time was had by all parties involved.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 22, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> That's a bit unusual for a kid...She's going straight for the heavy hitters.


When RP and I took our daughter shooting she was the same way.  She prefers the SCAR to the .22.  She's 6...lol


----------



## The Hate Ape (Feb 22, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I'm impressed with the .357!!  I noticed the 9mm box of ammo you were using. It looks the same as what I saw at Wal-mart a couple of weeks ago. A box of  Remmington  50 rounds IIRC ,at a pretty low cost. Were you happy with the rounds??



Yeah but my go to is the federal 100rd box for 19.99.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 23, 2017)

She didn't mind the .22, but she progressed quickly into 7.62 due to mechanical failure of the .22, and her desire to keep shooting.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Feb 23, 2017)

I think that's what Christopher Walken was referring to by needing more "cow bell." Nice shooting RP.

Me and my daughter are peas in a pod and slightly crazy. We even stole my dad's bike afterward for a quick trip to WaWa.


----------

